

Follow-up: Why they use gray code at the pediatrician's office - blasdel
http://blog.plover.com/tech/stadiometer.html

======
anigbrowl
I still don't get the point of a $250 stadiometer, when you could get a $20
steel ruler and just screw it to the wall. Also, why won't these kids get off
my lawn?

~~~
pasbesoin
I agree, he doesn't seem to fully explain this. Why were the "rulers"
constantly losing calibration? How does the stadiometer fix this?

The rest of the article I find to make a rather valid point, though. Things
are often "SNAFU" for reasons an outsider has no clue about.

This can breed unwarranted arrogance. It can also breed a mess, when an
outsider (e.g. consultant, or executive having read the latest "Mind the Gap"
opus) starts changing things without understanding what's really going on.

------
blasdel
In response to the thread a couple days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2580919>

